# Any Facebookers on here? Please help



## pandemonium (Dec 5, 2010)

I entered a contest for Maverick Thermometers on there and to win my pic has to have the most "likes" and there are only like seven pics to vote from and most are not going to qualify because your supposed to have a sign saying you like Maverick and only two besides mine have that, so if you can vote for my steak picture that would be a big help to win this contest. The contest is closed so no more entries and the voting goes till monday morning. Right now im like 22 "LIKES" behind the only other person that even has a shot at winning, so its just him and I competing. You have to like Maverick before liking my pic, oh my pic is the steak and baked potato, all others are turkeys, so all you have to do is like my picture and your done!!
http://www.facebook.com/home.php#!/a...01143136606212

Thanks for the help!!

or this link is the main page, so you would hit the like Maverick button then scroll down to the Thanksgiving Contest thread and click that and seven pics will be there and like the steak one!!


----------



## dave54 (Dec 5, 2010)

Done


----------



## pandemonium (Dec 5, 2010)

dave54 said:


> Done


Thank you!!!!


----------



## aeroforce100 (Dec 5, 2010)

#39 cast Good Luck!  Too bad the thumbnail cut out so much of your plate.


----------



## deannc (Dec 5, 2010)

40 and climbing...good luck!


----------



## tom37 (Dec 5, 2010)

Guess I'm a retard!!! I found the like button for mav and when I go to the page of the pics to choose from I can't find the like button to choose.

Anyone got any ideas?

Well it looks like the slow kid figured it out, I think.

Good luck Gary.


----------



## garyt (Dec 5, 2010)

#44 here, Now I want steak.


----------



## beer-b-q (Dec 5, 2010)

Done


----------



## pandemonium (Dec 5, 2010)

aeroforce100 said:


> #39 cast Good Luck!  Too bad the thumbnail cut out so much of your plate.


I know, makes it harder to find, Thanks for the help


DeanNC said:


> 40 and climbing...good luck!


Thanks Dean
 




Tom37 said:


> Guess I'm a retard!!! I found the like button for mav and when I go to the page of the pics to choose from I can't find the like button to choose.
> 
> Anyone got any ideas?
> 
> ...


It might be a thumbs up symbol? its under the pic after you click on it, near where it says how many people like it. Thanks Tom




garyt said:


> #44 here, Now I want steak.


MMM Steak, Thanks for the help
 

Thanks Beer


Beer-B-Q said:


> Done


----------



## pandemonium (Dec 5, 2010)

Im @50 hes @59 Im gaining!! Thanks Everyone


----------



## mco (Dec 5, 2010)

Lm 51 good luck


----------



## pandemonium (Dec 5, 2010)

mco said:


> Lm 51 good luck


Awesome!! Thanks


----------



## shtrdave (Dec 5, 2010)

You and 60 others like this, \

I looked at the other one with the sign and it had 61 likes, so you are tied now.


----------



## fester (Dec 5, 2010)

I'm #61


----------



## pandemonium (Dec 5, 2010)

shtrdave said:


> You and 60 others like this, \
> 
> I looked at the other one with the sign and it had 61 likes, so you are tied now.




Thanks im at 64 now to his 61 woooot
 

Thanks Fester 64 i am at now


Fester said:


> I'm #61


----------



## DanMcG (Dec 5, 2010)

Hey Pande, I haven't seen ya around much. Good to see you're still kickin


----------



## pandemonium (Dec 5, 2010)

DanMcG said:


> Hey Pande, I haven't seen ya around much. Good to see you're still kickin




Yes im still kickin, looking for a job,thanks Dan


----------



## wbrian (Dec 5, 2010)

You're in the lead now with my "like"; 74-67....

later,

B.


----------



## pandemonium (Dec 5, 2010)

wbrian said:


> You're in the lead now with my "like"; 74-67....
> 
> later,
> 
> B.


Yes and im stressing out now lol hes rallying his peeps trying to comeback, Thanks for helping


----------



## tatonka3a2 (Dec 5, 2010)

Gary -

I hope you win!!  I won the Halloween contest that they did awhile back.  Good luck!

Tanya


----------



## pandemonium (Dec 5, 2010)

Tatonka3A2 said:


> Gary -
> 
> I hope you win!!  I won the Halloween contest that they did awhile back.  Good luck!
> 
> Tanya


Me to congrats on your win!!!


----------



## adiochiro3 (Dec 5, 2010)

Love supporting a member!  Done.


----------



## pandemonium (Dec 5, 2010)

Bump!! im only up by two likes so im shaking up the LIKE tree lol Help Please


----------



## fpnmf (Dec 5, 2010)

I donated.


----------



## pandemonium (Dec 5, 2010)

fpnmf said:


> I donated.


I see your like!!! thank you for real!!!!!


----------



## pandemonium (Dec 5, 2010)

adiochiro3 said:


> Love supporting a member!  Done.




Thank You


----------



## meateater (Dec 5, 2010)

I dont facebook or myspace or yadda yadda but glad to see ya back.


----------



## pandemonium (Dec 5, 2010)

meateater said:


> I dont facebook or myspace or yadda yadda but glad to see ya back.




Thanks Meat, you too


----------



## deannc (Dec 5, 2010)

109 - 88  alright!


----------



## carpetride (Dec 5, 2010)

Done.


----------



## pandemonium (Dec 5, 2010)

DeanNC said:


> 109 - 88  alright!


115-88 and im not bragging yet lol

Thank you Carpetride


Carpetride said:


> Done.


----------



## pandemonium (Dec 6, 2010)

Well thanks everyone but looks like hes gonna win now, hes got 142 likes to my 122 looks fishy to me but oh well i dont have enough spam bots to keep up lol


----------



## bpopovitz (Dec 6, 2010)

I like and bump this thread back up there is a bit of time left.


----------



## pandemonium (Dec 6, 2010)

bpopovitz said:


> I like and bump this thread back up there is a bit of time left.




Thank You


----------



## pandemonium (Dec 6, 2010)

A big Thank You to all that helped!! It was a good run but he came up with like 40 votes over night.

 Thanks for the votes anyway!!


----------

